# Internet TV :D



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have recently subscribed to www.streamwired.com

it operates using winamp, can be found at www.winamp.com

I am very pleased with this service, costs $8/month lots of channels, and no commercials!

Just thought would share for those who might be on the look out for watching tv on the computer.......personally i use it for work lol, i dont have a tv in my office.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What type of shows? Are there sports channels? Movies?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I counted around 85 shows. Has everything! not sure about movies,


----------

